# Balmoral 01/10/06



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it's competition time again, best get out there and try to get some fish on the board. I'm thinking of heading out from Balmoral (for ease of parking/launch and options dependent on conditions) at dawn tomorrow, with a view to heading around to Sow & Pigs reef (about 3 km from Balmoral Beach). I'll try to get some bait off Middle Head on the way out. Any Sydneysiders who'd like to join me are more than welcome. I'll be at Balmoral around 6am, just before the entrance to the carpark at the Oval end. Weather conditions are looking very promising, low tide is at 0745 with seas of less than 1m predicted, 5-10kt winds.


----------

